# Lavarropa aurora 516 mod: 516 codigo 200-621



## juan1631 (Jul 10, 2012)

hola mi pregunta:  yo quiero hacer funcionar la placa reguladora y el motor , el cual conosco sus coneciones en forma directa a los 220 vol , pero quiero usar la velocidad del centrifugado con el potenciometro para subir o bajar la velocidad ; esta placa y motor voy a poner en un torno alfafero , estimado señor agradeceria que me esplique los puntos que estan en el plano de coneciones por que me siento confundido , por que las letras de coneciones que especifica el plano con respecto a la placa reguladora , no son iguales al plano : por ej: en la placa reguladora en la letra  U-10t y la V-10b y W-8t , de estas tres figura como una llava en el circuito y el cursor de esta llave es la letra Z pero en la placa no figura la letra Z .. en la placa reguladora estan inpresa estas letras  10T---  F---  (10B)---  (8T)---  PA-- PB--- (10-8)--- TCA--- (1)TCB--- PA Y PB--- son las coneciones del poenciometro y la entrada de los 220vca que son F--N--- estas la tengo bien clara estas coneciones , lo que me faltaria saber cuales son los puntos para hacer un puente entre estos que describo ... asi usar al minimo con  potenciometro y con un regulador de pie de lo .. que se usan en las maquinas de coser ,, intercalar en 220 vol..espero no perder el torque gracias ..sal ..att...juan1631


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2012)

Si tenés el diagrama-plano-circuito , subilo aqui ,  así te podemos asesorar mejor , si le das a MAS OPCIONES tenés el menú para subir imágenes.

Bienvenido y Saludos !


----------



## juan1631 (Jul 11, 2012)

hola dosmetros gracias por aver contestado a mis preguntas aca  te subo las imagenes de placa reguladora del aurora 516 ... imagenes que tome de varias posiciones y como veras en la placa las coneciones y las letras inpresas en la placa y ademas el circuito que es de fabrica  aalli veras que le falta el triac BT139  esta placa lleba el TDA1085C  como veras el circuito ay una forma de hacerlo funcionar a la placa y al motor conectado , sin necesidad de conectar todo el cableado del labarropa , yo lo que necesito es saber en que puntos ay que puentear para que quede en centrifugado y trabajar con el potenciometro para bajar o subir la velocidad y no perder el torque  , en la imagenes veras atu isquierda al comienzo de la placa alli esta la entrada de los 220 v donde dice --F--N esas son la entrada  , ademas yo voy a ponerle una polea al motor de unos 50 mm y en el centro del plato del torno una polea de 27 centimetros para que no pierda fuerza ... yo soy tornero y tengo torno en mi casa .... bueno amigo espero que me puedas ayudar muchisimas gracias.....sal ..att ..juan1631  ..........No me dejan subir el archivo por que dice que es demaciado grande  sn fotos de la placa y el circuito esta en el formato word no se de que forma puedo subir estos archivos por fabor indicame como hacerlo o a algun correo enviarlo gracias y disculpa las molestias....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 11, 2012)

Comprimilo a ZIP o RAR y listo , o subilas a algun servidor de imágenes.

Saludos !


----------



## juan1631 (Jul 11, 2012)

ok gracias , ojala se ayan subido los archivos para que los puedas ver ojala me puedas ayudar por que llebo tienpo buscando como modificar este circuito asi terminar con este trabajo  ...una pregunta , me podes guiar como devo hacer , por que cada vez que entro en la comunidad me sale esta ventana  y yo ya hice la presentacion  , pero sigue saliendo esta ventana mira: ....... Hola juan1631, ¿Ya te presentaste?, Permítenos conocerte, te invitamos a participar en este tema: La bienvenida. Deja tu mensaje de presentación. !Bienvenido a la comunidad! .......yo la verdad que no se donde dirigirme  ayudame por fabor gracias ..sal ..att juan1631


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 11, 2012)

¿ El motor es con carbones ?

Subi algunas fotos del motor


----------



## J2C (Jul 11, 2012)

El motor tiene el "tacometro" incluido, aparte a la placa le falta el Triac y el disipador.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


Edito: Es motor *universal*.


----------



## juan1631 (Jul 12, 2012)

hola aca te envio las fotos del motor y en una de las fotos le puse la funcion de cada contactos o sea en la ficha de 8 patas  , yo a este motor conosco como hacerlo funcionar en forma directa  , me preguntabas si este motor es con carbones ...SI.. , el triac ..si.. lo saque por que estaba en corto ,, bueno espero que te sirvan las fotos gracias nuevamente  ..sal..att...juan1631...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2012)

Yo , en lo particular me olvidaría de la plaqueta y alimentaría al motor desde un dimmer comercial.







Saludos !


----------



## juan1631 (Jul 12, 2012)

hola con respecto al dimmer que me envias en imagen no puede ser , por el consumo que va atener el motor en vaja reboluciones ,  la verda es que no se si conoces  un torno alfafero cuando se enpieza a elaborar la arcilla y enpezar a moldear por ej: un basija grande , con ese dimmer que me mensionas se quemaria en segundos , con respecto a la placa reguladora del labarropa aurora , sea ese o cualquier otro si se puede yo  esa plaqueta le lebante un circuito y a esa plaqueta o sea otra yo la hice  funcionar pero andubo en vaja revolucion vajo la protecion de series , de focos , pero me falta algun puente o un retorno para lograr el centrifugado y con esa plaqueta que esta elaborada de fabrica , no se queda sin torque , yo ya hice varios reguladores para motores con carbon si logro bajar al minimo pero me quedo sin torque , por esa razon me dirijia al foro , yo incluso copie algunos circuitos de aca y se referian a la regulacion de motores con carbon que lleban un integardo que no se lo consigue aca en la argentina , pero si en estados unidos  (U208B) O EL (TEA1007) con el primer integrado le tengo fe pero el problema es que aca no ay ... te voy a hacer un comentario yo a estas plaquetas las reparo para un cervce de labarropas , pero para cada modelo , yo tengo el equipo de cabledo para ver que funcionen bien antes de entregar y lo que queria hacer con esto era eliminar el cableado y con un solo motor trabajar para varios modelos de plaqueta y evitar , todo esos cables a la firma le interesa que la plaqueta aga el labado y el centrifugado , bueno mi profecion es variada aca en mi casa soy tornero oficial y tengo torno en mi casa de 2 mts entre punto.. tanbien soy herrero...trabajo con las computadoras reparandolas mas monitores ....ya la televicion  , estas cosas de electronica , las realizo de noche ...tengo los intrumentos para cada trabajo que realizo y con respecto al torno alfafero ya lo fabrique que es para un cliente lo que me fata  es esa regulacion  buenos  ..muchas gracias por tus aportes  ya lo voy a sacar fucionando a esta plaqueta tiene que andar y cuando al aga funcionar  me voy a estar comunicando con vos y haciendote  saber cuales son los puntos que ay que corregir  garcias nuevamente ..sal...att...juan1631...


----------



## J2C (Jul 16, 2012)

Juan1631

No se si se podrán bajar las revoluciones del Motor a lo que tu necesitas, pero en esa plaqueta hay un circuito integrado que realiza la interfaz entre la velocidad a la que gira el motor y el mando que le da al triac, para que la velocidad sea estable en el valor deseado.


No se llega a ver la indentificación de ese circuito integrado en las fotos que has puesto en el thread y hace más de 5 años he reparado alguna plaqueta de esas, seguro tengo la datasheet del integrado pero no me recuerdo su identificación, si fueses tan amable de decir cual es yo me fijo en mi biblioteca de datasheet's y te intentaria decir donde colocar un potenciometro que te permita variar la velocidad. En este momento no puedo garantizarte que tengas el suficiente torque a bajas revoluciones pero sin un gran gasto lo podrías comprobar tu mismo.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 16, 2012)

*J2C* , no te olvides que *sin duda* va a utilizar la reducción a correa  , y con eso resuelve el tema del poco torque , creo haber leido que llegan a 12.000 rpm.

Y suponiendo que sean de 1 Hp (a lo cual no creo que lleguen , se me hacen mas cercanos al medio hp) consumirían unos 3 A , cualquier dimmer mas o menos puede con eso 

Saludos !


----------



## J2C (Jul 16, 2012)

1.98

Yo también después de leer que tenia torno (esta para mangarle el torneado y hacerse una CNC ), supuse que en definitiva pondrá dos poleas y una correa para no colocar el eje directo al plato de la alfarera.

Esos motores si llegan a 1/2 HP están regaladísimo!!!!.


Solo comente de darle la información según que integrado utilize por si quiere tener ajustada una velocidad constante usando el tacometro que tiene dicho motor y una plaqueta sin necesidad de tener todo el cableado del lavarropas. Pensemos que cuando trabaja con la arcilla modelandola le pone un freno y si usa el tacometro como esta conectado en el lavarropas podrá mantener la velocidad constante a pesar del freno que coloca al modelar la arcilla.


Solo intente colaborar un poco mas a modo de "*SAC*" (Satisfación Atención al Cliente) y que quede información agregada a este thread.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 16, 2012)

No te estoy retando che 

Eso tiene un PIC programado para las dos velocidades , la de lavado y la del centrifugado , y según aumenta el precio del modelo , aumenta la programación de la velocidad del centrifugado.

Por eso sugería un dimmer , nada de tacómetro , y listo 

Saludos !


----------



## J2C (Jul 16, 2012)

Justamente esa plaqueta no tiene un PIC, por eso meti mi post. Tengo una y no se donde la tengo, tampoco tengo ganas de andar buscandola.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## juan1631 (Jul 16, 2012)

hola J2C  mira con respecto al , motor  la velocida que tiene este son 12.000 revoluciones , con respecto al torque yo ya e colocado una polea en V en el motorde 40mm la tube que fabricar y le polea en el muñeco con salida al plato es de 26 centimetros esto es para que no se sienta el torque , te comento que en la entrada de los 220volt trabaja en serie con la plaqueta un pedal del que se usa para las maquinas de coser que lleban una recistencia de alambre , con esto mas conociendo el punto de regulacion del pote en la plaqueta + las poleas que te describi voy a lograr desde el minimo al maximo que calculo que no debe ser mas de 600 o 800 vueltas calculo para la seramica ....aca te envio el circuito como armar un variador con el TDA 1085C  y la estructura interna  bueno espero que te sirba y me puedas ayudar desde ya muchas gracias ...sal...att.....juan1631....


----------



## J2C (Jul 18, 2012)

Juan1631 

Disculpa mi demora, pero tuve que terminar unos trabajos que me llevaron más tiempo del previsto; pero vayamos a nuestro tema. 

Con las poleas que has realizado y tienen una relación de 6.5 veces, a la máxima velocidad del motor 12.000 RPM el plato de la arcilla solo llegará a 1846 RPM. Por otra parte creo que con el circuito que se obtiene con el TDA1085 no es necesario colocar el pedal de máquina de coser ya que la variación de velocidad se puede obtener con una resistencia variable (potenciometro) que actua sobre el pin *#5*.


El circuito de la placa del lavarropas suele ser una copia casi exacta del mostrado en la Datasheet, de seguro incluye algunas resistencias más no indicadas en ese "*Circuito de Aplicación Básico*" pero son necesarias para fijar las distintas velocidades del tambor/rotor. Debes asegurarte que el tacometro funcione perfectamente ya que es quien nos permite mantener la velocidad estable al proveerle al integrado la información de giro del motor. También debes asegurarte que la tensión VCC (pin *#9*) y GND (pin *#8*) sea perfectamente estable o en caso contrario deberás estabilizarla con un zener y un capacitor electrolítico de filtro, dado que las variaciones de la misma afectarán a la resistencia del divisor de tensión del pin *#5* con lo cual la velocidad de giro del motor también variara.


Abajo del Circuito de Aplicación Básico encontraras una tabla con las distintas velocidades logradas con el mismo, dice:
*Función* - *Velocidad* - *Tensión Ajustada* en pin #5
Lavado - 800 RPM - 609 mV
Distribución - 1300 RPM - 996 mV
Spin 1 - 7.500 RPM - 5.912 V
Spin 2 - 12.000 RPM - 12.00 V



Para poder definir los valores de resistencias de los ejemplos de las figuras 6 y/o 7 de la datasheet es necesario que tu confirmes de las resistencias y capacitores que se encuentran conectados a los pines *#5* , *#6* y *#7* de la plaqueta que tu posees, si gustas puedes realizar un esquema/dibujo a mano alzada y sacarle una foto que anexaras a tu próximo post.

A continuación te diria como conectarlo de la misma forma y te indicaria los valores de los componentes. Te adjunto una datasheet resumida que nos permite ver los puntos que más nos interesan.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## juan1631 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hola J2C vos te referis a que le levante un circuito a la placa reguladora del 516 ?? para que vos me digas cuales son los puntos de coneciones directas  de los 220v y salida hacia el motor mas el potenciometro , si eso es lo que me pides , yo ya le lebante el circuito a esta plaqueta hace muchos años que la tengo , tendre que hacerla reducir para que entre en el escaner , y te pueda enviar , bien confirmame si estoy en lo correcto por fabor , te agradesco el tienpo que pones para poderme ayudar , muchas gracias ...sal...att...juan1631


----------



## J2C (Jul 19, 2012)

Juan1631

Si gustas subir todo el circuito bienvenido sea, realmente necesito conocer los valores de resistencias y capacitores de los pines 5, 6 y 7 del TDA1085 tal como te había comentado anoche:



J2C dijo:


> ..... Para poder definir los valores de resistencias de los ejemplos de las figuras 6 y/o 7 de la datasheet es necesario que tu confirmes de las resistencias y capacitores que se encuentran conectados a los pines *#5* , *#6* y *#7* de la plaqueta que tu posees, .....


 
Tanto los que van conectados a masa o los que salen por la bornera/conector hacia la llave selectora de programas. Por que solo conociendo los valores podre decirte que valores deberá tener el agregado que haremos (_*ejemplo: un potenciometro con alguna resistencia en serie y/ó en paralelo, y de que valores*_) , espero que me entiendas.

También si lo tienes levantado el circuito de tiempo átras, solo escanea el área donde tienes dibujadas esas conexiones que te he dicho.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## juan1631 (Jul 20, 2012)

Hola J2C
disculpa que no aya respondido antes es que estube enfermo , bueno lei lo que enviaste y aca te envio el circuito de la placa reguladora  del aurora 516 espero que lo interpretes , nunca me enseñaron a levantar circuitos , pero ago lo que puedo ajala esto te pueda ayudar , gracias J2C......sal...att...juan1631


----------



## J2C (Jul 25, 2012)

Juan1631

Disculpa que no haya respondido antes pero tuve gente en casa (_la Serrana_) y no pude dedicarme lo necesario. No te preocupes en como has realizado el esquema, lo importante es identificar los componentes y marcar bien las conexiones y eso lo has hecho perfecto. Disculpa que solo conteste por las noches, pero últimamente debido a tener una continuidad con el trabajo solo entro de noche al foro.

Continuemos en lo nuestro; he tratado de relacionar el esquema eléctrico que habías subido hace un tiempo y el electrónico pero me pierdo en algunas conexiones, he llegado hasta:

Eléctrico + Electrónico 
U = 10T (+) 
V = 10B (+) 
F = F 
N = N 
W = 8T 
PA = V (+) 
PB = Y (+) 
TCA = S 
TCA* = T 
Z = *??? ? ?* 
R = *??? ? ? *

Los indicados con "(+)" supongo que pueden estar bien o invertidos entre cada par.

Por otra parte, en el esquema electrónico veo dos "F" pero no están conectados entre si dentro de la plaqueta, lo hacen a través de una resistencia de 120K y me parece muy raro.



Pero como te dije hace un tiempo el esquema eléctrico muestra un potenciometro (POT) con el cual seguramente se ajusta la velocidad de giro del tambor a algún valor de fábrica una vez armado totalmente, y es ahí donde hay que definir bien el valor del mismo para lograr lo mismo en tu torno de alfarería.


Confírmame por favor si realize bien las equivalencias de conexionado y también las dos ultimas (Z y R).

Aprovecho para adjuntar un archivo *.pdf con ambos esquemas en un solo lugar ya que será de utilidad para nosotros y en el futuro a quienes consulten el _*Foros de Electrónica*_.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## juan1631 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hola  J2C con respecto a tu pregunta de las coneciones Z ..R.. son las coneciones que desconosco y que no figuran en el plano de fabrica , si vos te fijas en el plano ... Z ... seria el cursor de una llave de dos puntos , de acuerdo al plano y ... R ... no se donde sale , y PA ..PB... estos terminales ban al potenciometro  de 6K8  que ajusta la velocidad del centrifugado , bueno eso es lo que puedo aportar J2C espero que te sirva de ayuda gracias por tu aporte sal att...juan1631


----------



## J2C (Jul 26, 2012)

Juan1631

Si, *Z* es el cursor de la llave en el esquema eléctrico pero no le encuentro la relación adonde se conecta a tu esquema electrónico, también has identificado como *10B* dos contactos distintos en el esquema electrónico y esas son las cosas que me generan dudas. Supongo que se ha confundido alguna marca en el momento que relevaste el esquema ó habia algun cable sin identificación, son las cosas que nos suelen suceder muchas veces.

Por otra parte me confunde el contacto *F* indicado con la *flecha azul* por que no es lo mismo que el *F* que baja del Triac, no será esa alguna de las conexiones *Z* ó *R* que nos faltan?. Es solo un ejemplo.



Necesito me confirmes del archivo que adjunto si en el punto indicado con la *flecha roja* se unen la línea vertical que va al *10B* con la línea horizontal de los dos condensadores C8 y C13.



Si estuviese unido donde indica la flecha roja como que ya tengo la idea de como conectar todo y trato de enviarte mañana a la tarde/noche un archivo con las conexiones a realizar entre la plaqueta y el motor y donde conectar el potenciometro con el valor del mismo.

Puede que te de dos opciones de como conectar el potenciometro para que pruebes cual es la correcta por que me parece que sera necesario usar un Potenciometro AntiLogaritmico que no suelen conseguirse pero se puede simular. 



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## juan1631 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hola j2c  esta pregunta que me haces la buelvo a poner aca , y te respondo ( Necesito me confirmes del archivo que adjunto si en el punto indicado con la flecha roja se unen la línea vertical que va al 10B con la línea horizontal de los dos condensadores C8 y C13. ) .....las lineas no se unen  y ademas estas plaquetas reguladoras varian segun el codigo de fabrica , yo tube problemas en repararlas con el cableado original , y vi varias  placas que no lleban los mismos conponentes y otras le quitan componentes pero las placas a simple vista son iguales  bueno espero que aya sido de ayuda J2C ...sal..att.....juan1631.......


----------



## verydico (Feb 17, 2017)

Estimados soy un aficionado que intento reparar todo !!! 

Tengo un lavarropas Auroa Modelo 516 
con placa controladora de velocidad basada en un TDA 1085C 
El motor es del tipo Universal 

El lavarropas dejo de funcionar (no anda el motor) 
Repare dos placas controladoras (tenia una de repuesto que se había quemado el año pasado) 

La reparacion de las placas consiste en cambiad el TDA 1085C y los capacitores electrolítico, ya lo hice un par de veces exitosamente. 

El problema es que ahora el motor funciona de a saltos , no es un andar continuo en baja velocidad, sino que salta y se para 
Hace un arranque brusco y se para 

Podrían orientarme para saber si es un problema del controlador o del motor ????, 
que pruebas puedo hacer ??? ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 17, 2017)

Te moví el tema al mismo lavarropas.

Podría ser el tacómetro trasero del motor  , creo que son dos cables amarillos

¿ Carbones ? ¿ Delgas ?


----------



## sta2877 (Feb 18, 2017)

Hola, no creo que sea el tacometro, cuando se embroma el motor gira a velocidad de centrifugado en el tiempo de lavado, si no hay un problema en el motor(carbones, delgas o cosa parecida ) algo le pasa a la plaqueta(hasta ahi llego)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 18, 2017)

A veces si el tacómetro anda mal , el motor arranca y se detiene inmediátamente.


----------

